# Susquehanna Limited



## Ryan (Jun 16, 2012)

The Conrail Historical Society is running an excursion today up the NEC from WAS to Perryville, up to Harrisburg and then back:

https://www.crhstrips.com/susquehanna-limited/

I got over to Odenton (along with a dozen or so other railfans) and got some pictures of these historical locomotives in action:


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice shots! Glad to see 952 on the southern half of the NEC. The following statement is true... Everytime I ride to PAO, 952 is on one of the two trains. But the one thing I like about it, is its bell. The video is mine and it reminds me that EBells are just obnoxious.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 17, 2012)

As it turns out, my aunt and uncle, and a couple of my cousins, were on the trip yesterday. My cousin tells me that they had a great time. She says that each car had a guide from the Conrail Historical Society. Their guide announced that all of the repainted NS Heritage locos will be displayed together July 3-4 at the North Carolina Transportation Museum. I found the press release with details.


----------



## benjibear (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow! I wish I knew about that trip. That would have been a great trip!


----------

